# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  10 years of NI

## alfroma

нашел видеонарезку с вечеринки празднования 10-летия компании Native Instruments в клубе Watergate. Лежит на официальном сайте. А никто не видел нигде полных миксов оттуда?

----------


## qwertyuiokm123

Как составить семантическое ядро?
 Для тех, кто не знаком с таким термином, то поясняем. Семантическое ядро сайта - это набор ключевых запросов, по которым необходимо найти Ваш сайт: в поисковиках, тематической сети, каталогах, социальных сетях, порталах и т.д. Причем учитывается не только текстовое написание слова, но и его изображение на картинках, баннерах, всплывающего видео и т.д. Мы термин семантическое ядро сайта  ставим несколько шире, чем это принято в рунете. Обратите внимание: семантическое ядро запросов  - это не только ключевые слова, которые вводят в поисковики. Это набор запросов, которые должны учитываться в SEO, SEM, SMO, SMM, Pr, Media и т.д.
 Итак, как составить семантическое ядро? Этот вопрос появляется, когда фирма обращается в агентство рекламы  или пиар агентство для проведения рекламных компаний. Хорошее агентство  всегда предложит Вам самим выполнить подбор семантического ядра самостоятельно. И это правильно. Ведь только Вы знаете специфику своего бизнеса. Естественно - это черновой вариант, который в дальнейшем будет корректироваться уже не Вами, а нашим рекламным агентством. Мы всегда на основе, сделанного Вами чернового варианта, проводим анализ семантического ядра, на предмет его прибыльности, а также применения как и в плане к заказа продвижения сайта, так и в плане заказа контекстной рекламы.   Создание семантического ядра , в черновом варианте, может быть Вами выполнено менее, чем за час времени. Зайдите на сайт, посмотрите основные рубрики и разделы.  Выпишите оттуда все словосочетания, которые представляют интерес для потенциального клиента на Ваши товары и услуги. Вышлите нам список по электронной почте. 
 Мы в свою очередь сделаем анализ семантического ядра. Подчеркнем важный момент. Мы оставим только те запросы, которые набирают в поисковиках, а не Ваши фантазии. Если есть желание, то Вы можете самостоятельно посмотреть статистику запросов, которая имеется у каждого поисковика. Например,  по тому же Яндексу, статистика запросов находится по адресу: http://wordstat.yandex.ru.
 Мы - креативное агентство, у нас индивидуальный подход к каждому клиенту. Наша веб студия, на основе разработанного ядра напишет креативные статьи, которые выгодно отличат Ваши товары и услуги, от конкурентов. Поверьте нам! Даже, если Ваш товар дороже, чем у конкурентов, то мы найдет позитивные стороны именно Вашего товара, напишем оптимизированные статьи и будем их распространять в Интернете, а также размещать их модификации у Вас на сайте. 
 Составление семантического ядра сайта всегда будет включать в себя низкочастотные, малоконкурентные запросы. Связанно - это не с тем, что мы не можем сделать продвижение сайта по высококонкурентным запросам, а с тем, что суммарная стоимость продвижения по малоконкурентным запросам меньше, чем по одному - двум высококонкурентным, при условии одинакового числа привлеченных клиентов. Иными словами, Вам для привлечения 200 клиентов дешевле заказать 100 низкоконкурентных запросов по 100 рублей, чем один высококонкурентный запрос за 100000 рублей, который принесет Вам тех же 200 клиентов. Рассмотрим пример семантического ядра сайта.
 Предположим, Вы продаете металлочерепицу. Естественно создание семантического ядра  будет основано на применении слова "металлочерепица". Но по этому слову, достаточно,  высокая конкуренция, а следовательно, высокая стоимость. Мы помимо основного запроса "металлочерепица", будем еще включать в семантическое ядро запросов малоконкурентные комбинации со словом "металлочерепица", которые люди набирают в поисковиках. Получаем пример семантического ядра сайта: "металлочерепица аксессуары", "металлочерепица в размер", "металлочерепица финляндия",  "металлочерепица купить", "металлочерепица на заказ",  "металлочерепица цена", "металлочерепица цены",   "металло черепица", "металочерепица" и многие другие. Их получается порядка 100 штук. 
 Обратите внимание на два последних запроса, сделанных с ошибкой. Не удивляетесь, если в семантическое ядро сайта  в Вашем случае, тоже будет иметь такие ошибочные запросы. Дело в том, что семантическое ядро сайта - это не то поле деятельности, когда необходимо выполнять правила русского языка. Люди не всегда набирают запросы правильно, но это вовсе не означает, что они не могут быть потенциальными клиентами. Поэтому главное в определении семантического ядра - это коммерческая выгода от запроса, а не его правильное написание. 
 Обратите также внимание, что запросы с "продающими" словами типа: "купить", "цена", "на заказ" и др. Более выгодно отличаются от слов, характеризующих свойства товара. На пример: "аксессуары", "Финляндия" и др. Такие "продающие слова" еще называют транзакционными, т.е. выражающими готовность потенциального клиента совершить покупку. Наше агентство всегда периодически проводит анализ семантического ядра как старых, так и новых клиентов, и приходит, практически всегда, к одинаковому выводу:  вероятность получения прибыли от транзакционных запросов, всегда намного выше, чем у остальных (при условии одинаковой конкуренции и частоте запросов в обоих случаях).
 Позвонив в нашу <a href="http://www.info-region.ru"> web студию </a> Вы всегда получите бесплатную консультацию по поводу того,  как составить семантическое ядро сайта. У нас многолетний опыт, в плане составление семантического ядра сайта. Обратившись к нам, Вы никогда не останетесь без клиентов, какой бы острой конкуренции не было по Вашей тематике. Вы можете заказать как продвижение сайта целиком, так и отдельно только оптимизацию сайта или только создание семантического ядра.  Именно заказав отдельно семантическое ядро запросов, Вы получаете в руки отличный инструмент для следующих целей:
- сравнить стоимости в разных   web студиях   по данному ядру;
- сделать быстрый расчет по контекстной рекламе; 
- самостоятельно провести внутреннюю оптимизацию сайта;
- осознать, каких сведений и характеристик, не хватает на Вашем сайте. 

Автор студия http://www.info-region.ru

----------

